# Petites Annonces Matériel et Services > Gardiennage > Propositions >  Garde d'animaux (94) ou promenade chiens (75)

## marion02

Bonjour, 

Je me propose pour garder vos animaux soit à mon domicile  (Santeny) pour petits animaux soit au domicile des particuliers (chats et chiens) sur les communes de Santeny, Marolles en brie, Boissy St Léger et Paris 15e. 
J'ai de l'expérience de par mes animaux ou ceux que j'ai gardé.
Je suis disponible tout au long de l'année.
A bientôt. 

Marion.

----------


## bunnymom

Bonjour, 

Je cherche une personne qui peut prendre ma chatte, Frieda, adopté sur ce site, pour les mois de juillet et aout. Je pars 2 mois à l'étranger et je souhaite partir l'esprit tranquille, sachante qu'elle est entre de bonnes mains. Etes-vous disponible?

----------

